# Cost of importing a puppy from USA to the UK?



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

Hi,

I was just wondering if anyone knew roughly how much it costs to import a puppy from the USA to the UK?

I already know all about the entry requirements so just really need to know about the cost.

Thanks


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

I think now they have to come as 'cargo', you ring the airline concerned and tell them size and weight of dog and crate (which must meet requirements) and the Airline give you a price. Depending on size, it could be well into 4 firgures  I recently rang Virgin about exporting a dog from the UK to the US and was quoted £1,200!! 

Virgin Airlines are good, and so are American Airlines, but I believe AA no longer import animals to the UK, so you'd have to research that.

I think also, it MUST be Heathrow Airport that the dog lands at, as I think Manchester and other Airports stopped accepting dogs etc a few years back, again you would have to double check with the Airline.


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

The cheapest, and perhaps best, way is to fly over from a mainland airport and collect your pup (at nearly 4 months) and bring pup back as hand luggage. Pup will have to travel in the hold, but at least you'll be on the same flight. It's ok to land at Paris/Amsterdam etc with a pup - then if you've left your car at one of the airport hotels (cheaper) then you can simply drive home via the tunnel or by ferry... now there's up to 5 days to get here it's not so tight on time... it is much cheaper, when I brought my sheltie, Jive, over I think he cost $200 to fly from Washington State....

or you could fly over from UK, fly back to Europe and have someone pick you up.....


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

I actually have a fear of flying so wont get on a plane..... :blushing: 4 months old? I was thinking with the new entry requirements the pup would be vacciated at 8 weeks and then come in when they were 11 weeks old? 

I dont think I would want a pup at 4 months, missed out on so much bonding time by that age. I have tried finding European breeders but there doesnt seem to be any out there!


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

Blondie said:


> Good tip! :thumbup:
> 
> I just looked up my records and 5 years ago it cost us nearly £2000, to get Blue over here, but then, he was a rather large boy, lol!


It clearly depends on the cost of the flight, my roundtrip was about £1,300 plus Jive's one way was $200 plus cost of overnight in Paris, fuel and ferry/tunnel costs.

It also depends where the pup is in USA and where you live in UK.

Cargo transport is very expensive - will cost 2/3 grand


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

purpleskyes said:


> I actually have a fear of flying so wont get on a plane..... :blushing: 4 months old? I was thinking with the new entry requirements the pup would be vacciated at 8 weeks and then come in when they were 11 weeks old?
> 
> I dont think I would want a pup at 4 months, missed out on so much bonding time by that age. I have tried finding European breeders but there doesnt seem to be any out there!


ok so you weren't up on the import requirements after all  doesn't matter whether your pup comes from USA or Europe you will still have to wait until the pup is nearly 4 months of age.

Vaccination (for rabies) at 3 months, wait 21 days, worming tablets and you can come in from either USA or Europe... so the pup will be nearly 4 months of age.

Mind, Jive actually arrived here at 18months and we have bonded... I've also imported a pup from Germany (Merc) at nearly 4 months and we've also bonded... shouldn't be an issue at 4 months to be honest, as long as the breeder has done their job... but sounds like you'll be sticking to a UK bred one.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

What breed are you looking for?


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

PennyGC said:


> ok so you weren't up on the import requirements after all  doesn't matter whether your pup comes from USA or Europe you will still have to wait until the pup is nearly 4 months of age.
> 
> Vaccination (for rabies) at 3 months, wait 21 days, worming tablets and you can come in from either USA or Europe... so the pup will be nearly 4 months of age.
> 
> Mind, Jive actually arrived here at 18months and we have bonded... I've also imported a pup from Germany (Merc) at nearly 4 months and we've also bonded... shouldn't be an issue at 4 months to be honest, as long as the breeder has done their job... but sounds like you'll be sticking to a UK bred one.


I didnt know that pups had to be at least 3 months old to have their vaccination. Oh I cant stick to the United Kingdom, the USA is the only place to get this breed, looks like I will have to get saving!


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> What breed are you looking for?


Catahoula Leopard Dog, they are impossible to get anywhere apart from in the states.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Cheapest i've found is United, they have a fantastic animal policy too.

I'm go vice versa and taking a dog form the uk to the states, good luck.

Cathoula's are amazing dogs, not heard of any hear in the UK yet.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

purpleskyes said:


> Catahoula Leopard Dog, they are impossible to get anywhere apart from in the states.


they are here in the uk there was one on doglost not so long ago. not seen any pups available here in the uk as of yet.


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

SpringerHusky said:


> Cheapest i've found is United, they have a fantastic animal policy too.
> 
> I'm go vice versa and taking a dog form the uk to the states, good luck.
> 
> Cathoula's are amazing dogs, not heard of any hear in the UK yet.


Thanks I shall have a look at United, I only know of a Catahoula Bulldog in the country and thats it no pure Catahoula Leopards


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

purpleskyes said:


> Thanks I shall have a look at United, I only know of a Catahoula Bulldog in the country and thats it no pure Catahoula Leopards


DogLost - Lost: Grey With Spots And Patches Catahoula Leopard Dog Male In South East (OX49) 'QUIGLEY STILL MISSING'

they are here but people are crossing them.


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

diablo said:


> DogLost - Lost: Grey With Spots And Patches Catahoula Leopard Dog Male In South East (OX49) 'QUIGLEY STILL MISSING'
> 
> they are here but people are crossing them.


I know they can vary in apperance but that one looks more like its been crossed with something else? I havent even been able to find crosses in the United Kingdom or Europe.

I think importing from the states is really my only opinion, for a decent pure bred animal.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

There is a catahoula breeder in Germany - I've spent hours pouring over their website and they look fab; plenty of health testing, etc. (If you click on the USA flag at the bottom it sends to the English written version of the site)

Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog, Cataloochee Catahoulas, Erster und offiziell N.A.L.C. und UKC anerkannter Catahoula Züchter in Europa!

Good luck - cats are on my "one day...." list!!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

diablo said:


> DogLost - Lost: Grey With Spots And Patches Catahoula Leopard Dog Male In South East (OX49) 'QUIGLEY STILL MISSING'
> 
> they are here but people are crossing them.


Sad to see he's missing but dosen't look much like any cathoula i've seen or met. He might be a cross but most cathoulas look like this


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

Colette said:


> There is a catahoula breeder in Germany - I've spent hours pouring over their website and they look fab; plenty of health testing, etc. (If you click on the USA flag at the bottom it sends to the English written version of the site)
> 
> Louisiana Catahoula Leopard Dog, Cataloochee Catahoulas, Erster und offiziell N.A.L.C. und UKC anerkannter Catahoula Züchter in Europa!
> 
> Good luck - cats are on my "one day...." list!!


Thank you!! Going to have a look on there now, that would cut the cost quite abit. I have driven to Germany for a reptile show so driving for a puppy would be no bother!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2012)

purpleskyes said:


> Thanks I shall have a look at United, I only know of a Catahoula Bulldog in the country and thats it no pure Catahoula Leopards





purpleskyes said:


> I know they can vary in apperance but that one looks more like its been crossed with something else? I havent even been able to find crosses in the United Kingdom or Europe.
> 
> I think importing from the states is really my only opinion, for a decent pure bred animal.


there are crosses , few years ago , early 2003 i think it were , there were a person with catahoula`s in the uk and crossing them with irish staffords or staffords i believe calling them catahoula bull terriers , i know a few catahoula`s were imported back then , i just don`t know how many , they have been here a while though as far as i am aware , just that people aren`t breeding them pure!


----------



## Basilea (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi, just jumping on the back of this. What other costs would I have to expect when importing a dog from America? Asides from the flight?
I have imported a dog from American to Switzerland before (where I used to live) and I had to pay a lot of vet fees at the airport incl import tax, is that the same for the UK?


----------



## Sussex leopard dogs (Sep 8, 2018)

Can I say I have imported two 4 month old leopards dogs into the country and after 1 week they will adore you. Never stop watching and learning from you and if you are firm but kind they will bond fully so don't worry about the 4 month wait because they just want to serve you and please you. I want to import a bitch for my two boys eventually and breed them. Don't expect an easy ride as they are too intelligent to just lay around patiently waiting for you to come home.
Such characters they are.


----------



## Sussex leopard dogs (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

this thread is 6 years old, i would think the OP either got one or didnt by now


----------

